# urgent- DF: Black Hawk Down how to copy 'saved games' in



## satz (Jan 7, 2009)

hi all

I've been using Black Hawk Down for many years on my XP PC.

Time has come to reformat hard drive and reinstall XP.

Can someone please tell me whether it's possible to copy the saved games in DF: BHD?

If so, what do I need to copy, and how do I then restore those files when I reinstall BHD?

I've tried the on-line help many times at Novalogic but that didn't work.

cheers

Satz


----------



## Matoto951 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi, I don't have this game but usually, the saves of certain games are in "My Documents". Did you already check there?
If their are there, when you will reinstall your game, you just have to copy your save(s) at the same place as you got them. :smile::smile:


----------



## satz (Jan 7, 2009)

hi

I checked in My Documents but there's nothing there.

Also, there's no 'saved games' directory within the DF:BHD directory itself


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Try looking in:
*C:\Documents and Settings\**Your Username**\Local Settings\Application Data*
You may have to make sure the folder is set to display hidden files.
Just have a dig around, it'll be in there somewhere.


----------



## darklord_v (Nov 28, 2008)

i think in the root directary of where you have installed the game .filename:
dfvplr.sav
this is the save file
like D:\games\Delta Force - Black Hawk Down\dfvplr.sav


----------

